# acoustic guitar...



## Privateer (Nov 28, 2009)

I play acoustic guitar...rhythm only, and I know about 6 chords...but I would like to jam with the 2coolers! I can play anything by Jimmy Buffet and like to play reggae...anyway, Howdy Y'all!


----------



## JOHNNY QUEST (Mar 6, 2006)

Privateer said:


> I play acoustic guitar...rhythm only, and I know about 6 chords...but I would like to jam with the 2coolers! I can play anything by Jimmy Buffet and like to play reggae...anyway, Howdy Y'all!


 Welcome bud, were still new here.. about an hour old now.....Hang in there and i'm sure there's gunna be a jam session soon...


----------



## Privateer (Nov 28, 2009)

Thnx JQ...looking forward to it big time!


----------



## REELING 65 (Aug 18, 2009)

Nothing like the world of music. Not only can we all fish together. Now we can collaborate and jam together.


----------

